# pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v!



## pix (Jan 14, 2003)

i've been going through the process of tuning my 16v and cannot get rid of this pinging problem. i can't even rev past 3500 without it getting crazy loud. i tried using megalogview to tune my ve tables with my logs but can't get it close enough. running 93 octane always and timing has been verified at 6 degrees. anyone have any ideas?? sucks not being able to drive my 16v the way it should be driven!
edit: 2.0 16v block 1.8 16v head, 2032cc with aeb injectors on v2.2 with spark


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

have you got the fire order correct?


----------



## pix (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (woodrowstar)*

in megasquirt or the actual wires? where would it be in megasquirt? i know the wires are correct


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

if its pinging in certain spots start retarding the timing on the spark map where it pings.


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

whats your spark map look like?
or are you running it fixed at 6 degrees


----------



## pix (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (rabbot16v)*









nope using map


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

First, check to see if the spark advance gauge in MegaTune matches what you're actually seeing with a timing light. If the trigger angle setting is wrong, it could be giving you 50 degrees where the map is reading 30.
Second, make sure your air/fuel ratios are something reasonable. This looks like an unusually high altitude map, but still, if you're running at 15:1 under wide open throttle you're courting detonation no matter where your timing is.
Third, if the above two issues are OK, pull some timing.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Geez guy...those numbers are waaaaaaaaaaaay high. Every single dyno tuning session I've ever done on an NA 16v has topped out at 28 deg at WOT. No more power to be made above that, in my experience. Try setting it to 30 deg "all-in" by 3000, and stay there right to redline. Vac advance cruise settings usually work best around 36-39 deg, depending on the car. I had a G60 setup that would ping like mad if it cruised any higher than 30*.


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

I think your WOT bins have too much advance. The 45 deg stuff at closed throttle is ok though. Here is my spark map for my 2.0 16V engine (it is dyno tuned and doesn't ping):


----------



## pix (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (mjleamy)*

oh wow yeah my numbers did look way off. i hadn't touched them in the tuning process so i guess thats where i had to go next. i ended up downloading the stock 2.0 16v .vex for spark off of http://www.spitfireefi.com/ and the pinging is gone! i think i'll give yours a try though, mjleamy. just to see how it makes a difference since yours is tuned and all. 
thank you for all the replies everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pix (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

hey so i didn't want to start a new thread but this is a little off topic of the pinging. i've been trying to get my car to hold an idle from a cold start for some time now and can't seem to figure out how to use warm up wizard. first, is this the right spot to be tuning for that or should i be in ASE? i tried reading the manual and trying a bunch of different values but no luck since i have no idea what i'm doing. if someone could explain it or point me in the right direction i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

without an idle valve, its really tough to get the car to idle when its cold. you basically have to play with the values in the warm up wizard so that it will run well an try an get it to run when cold. all my cars will fire right up no matter what the temp, they just dont hold idle till they warm up a little bit. of course that is with maybe one mornings worth of tuning so im sure it could be improved..
the ASE stands for after start enrichment, an its generally for just a few seconds after the car is fired up. so that wont have huge effect on holding an idle


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pix* »_ i ended up downloading the stock 2.0 16v .vex for spark off of http://www.spitfireefi.com/ and the pinging is gone! 

glad folks are making good use of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
watch that page for more helpful stuff within the next few weeks


----------



## pix (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (ValveCoverGasket)*

well i tried using your table, mjleamy. didn't have that great of results with it though.. still pinged a lot and had to revert back to the one off of spitfire. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
glad folks are making good use of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
watch that page for more helpful stuff within the next few weeks









i've definetly been telling people about your site, it has been a big help. can't wait to see whats to come!
i was playing with the warmup settings and actually got it to hold a pretty steady idle and drives ok until warmed up. now i just gotta work at the colder temps, still has a hard time starting in the morning.


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (pix)*

Yeah, I am not surprised. My timing map is fairly aggressive so it is best to first get the AFRs fairly-correct before attempting to use it. These things go hand-in-hand. You change the spark map bin, adjust the fueling, change the spark, ... If you just use a spark map without having a good fuel table to go with it, you will have pinging. You need good acceleration enrichments too. If you go lean during acceleration, that will also contribute to pinging.
Best, Mike


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (mjleamy)*

When in doubt just set the timing around 25deg after 3k and get fuel dialed. Then go back and play with spark.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (need_a_VR6)*

i totally agree with ya there paul, most 16v's like about 26-28 max timing from what i've noticed on the few i have had dyno tuned (actually ved did the final tweaking on that one) and talking with a few guys who race the 16v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (VWralley)*

I like 32 better but it depends on the setup.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i totally agree with ya there paul, most 16v's like about 26-28 max timing from what i've noticed on the few i have had dyno tuned (actually ved did the final tweaking on that one) and talking with a few guys who race the 16v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah, the most we were able to get before power started dropping off was about 28, i forget exactly though. wasnt pinging, but it wasnt making any more power either


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (ValveCoverGasket)*

I maxed out at 26 before pinging. My car was pretty hot though. Maybe I could have gotten up to 28 as well. We all seem to be in the same ballpark though.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (mjleamy)*

I'll blame our timing on the 1.75" header and 2.5" exhaust as that seems to be the biggest difference on our setup and anyone else's.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (mjleamy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjleamy* »_We all seem to be in the same ballpark though.

which is promising


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'll blame our timing on the 1.75" header and 2.5" exhaust as that seems to be the biggest difference on our setup and anyone else's.

ill be putting a 2.5" on my rabbit in prep for some boost later in life, so i should test out both setups an see if that is what the difference is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (VWralley)*

It would be interesting at the very least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (need_a_VR6)*

I'll be followin this


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: pinging a lot running megasquirt on my 16v! (VWeezly)*

great thread.
lots of good info in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

